# Transformer



## Jeepcarpenter (Sep 29, 2018)

Does anyone have, or know where to find locally; a 12v, 3.3a (or 30-60w)transformer? My Current USA Satellite classic just popped it's transformer and need a quick replacement but all I have found so far are 12v, 2a or other voltages. Even a 3a will suffice as long as it's 12v, as the light only uses 36w.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keith T (Sep 24, 2009)

Sayal Electronics


----------



## Jeepcarpenter (Sep 29, 2018)

Thanks so much. That the one on Woodbine, south of 7?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keith T (Sep 24, 2009)

They have a few locations. There is one on Woodbine south of 7.


----------



## Jeepcarpenter (Sep 29, 2018)

Found 3.5a replacement. Thanks Keith. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

